

The Beginner’s Dilemma: Your First 100 Hours of Code - parenthetically
http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/posts/the-beginner-s-dilemma-your-first-100-hours-of-code

======
TomSawada
Agree for the most part. I'm not the technical co-founder, but I had to learn
to code... from scratch. The "all hands on deck" approach for the first part
of getting a project off the ground meant I had to learn how to code. So,
CodeAcademy, W3S and others came in handy. I'm not anywhere near where I
should be (I think I'll never be), but starting broad and only THEN making
your preferred language choices seem like the path to go (my technical co-
founder keeps suggesting languages and I keep saying "sure, but first let me
understand this...).

